# Riddle me this...



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

1. Can a rod's lure rating - the single weight that a rod casts furthest - can shift depending on the style, speed, strength, etc., of the (long distance) caster?

2. Rod "stiffness" = rod power? The more "powerful" the rod, the higher the line and lure rating. I've heard people say things like, "That's a soft rod," or "this is a stiffer rod" as if it's a property apart from rod power. Is it?

3. I've also heard, referring to surf rods especially, people referring to "stiffer tips" and "softer tips". Doesn't a "stiffer tip" just mean a slower-action rod, and "soft tips" mean faster-action rods?


----------

